# Sceenprinters near Vancouver, Canada using PVC & phthalate free Plastisol



## Hippopotamus (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey guys,

I'm desperately searching for a screenprinter in or near Vancouver, Canada that uses PVC & phthalate free Plastisol ink. I have called almost every name in the book, without any luck.

I have EKO Organic infant tees that are currently being printed with waterbased inks but the outcome - of course, is not as vibrant as plastisol. I will ONLY consider using it if it were PVC & phthalate free.

If anyone knows anyone that might know someone, please could you let me know. 

PS. Is there a reason so few screenprinters dont consider this alternative, is the ink more expensive?


----------



## Calibrated (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Sceenprinters using PVC & phthalate free Plastisol*



> I will ONLY consider using it if it were PVC & phthalate free.


Well, what you want and whats available are two different things, ya see there is no such thing as PVC free plastisol ink, except for the waterbase series your using now.

You can get phthalate free plastisol ink from Rutland but its still PVC based. Is called the E2 Non-Phthalate Mixing <--PDF INFO

You can get a PVC free in from them as well, but its waterbased. Its called the K3 PVC Free Ink System. <--PDF INFO

So you can have one, or the other..but not both unless you use a complete waterbase system.

Note that the only real problems associated with phthalates is in a shop setting where pregnant women may be exposed to the fumes of the inks as they cure. Once the ink is set the chances of there being any real health risk to an infant are extremely low..unless the kid eats the shirt.

Phthalates to the best of my reading on the subject affect pregnant women the worst.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> PS. Is there a reason so few screenprinters dont consider this alternative, is the ink more expensive?


This thread _might_ give you some insight: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t19823.html


----------



## Hippopotamus (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Sceenprinters using PVC & phthalate free Plastisol*

Thanks a bunch Callibrated - I didnt know they were two different types of ink (again this forum comes up TOPS!). The idea of using either PVC or phthalate free inks is for eco reasons - the chemical/clean-up process involved.

I've read the past threads on Waterbase vs. Plastisol and they both have enviro pros & cons using them but I thought that perhaps a phthalate free alternative would even them out a little and you still walk away with a vibrant result.

Has anyone used phthalate-free inks? What did you think? 

Any screenprinters using them in BC, Canada?


----------



## Hippopotamus (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Sceenprinters using PVC & phthalate free Plastisol*

Callibrated - thanks again for the PDF files on the inks, just read them! I see the phthalate-free inks use bio-degradable screen washes - a definate plus (as opposed to conventional plastisol).


----------



## Calibrated (Oct 26, 2006)

Actually there is no reason why the cleanup of normal plastisol inks has to be un-friendly to the environment. There are many biodegradable cleaners that are effective at cleaning up inks. In fact the only ones I sell currently are completely biodegradable and meet or exceed every law on the books for washing down the drain.

The ink degrader is citrus based, as is commonly used by many companies. Emulsion removers are usually based on a type of salt called sodium metaperiodate and will break down in water once diluted from the reclaiming process.

Even the haze remover I offer uses a potassium solvent versus an acid so it biodergades. 

I sincerely hope your not using stuff like mineral spirits for cleanup? If so its not only not needed, but is doing as much harm to you as it is the world.


----------



## taasmas (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Sceenprinters using PVC & phthalate free Plastisol*

What you explained was right. It is that even water based inks have Solvents which are harmful. A company has developed PVC - Phthalate Free Inks which are OIL based and not water based. It has the same properties as PVC plastisol and being ECO friendly. their email ID is [email protected] ,


----------



## SketchBox (Jan 4, 2008)

Evolution® PVC Free Textile Ink - LancerGroup.com PVC/Phthalate free inks, non- waterbased, suitable for heat transfers. No I dont work for these guys and have never used it I was just responding to the comment that there was no such thing as non-waterbased PVC/Phthalate free inks.


----------

